# Leave It To UPS



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Found out before we moved here. This house had set empty for years. Our neighbor has FFL so he can receive Firearms. A Guy in town had orderd a $30,000 Rifle. 

The Guy called our neighbor wanting to know where his Rifle was that UPS said it had been deliverd? Neighbor told the Guy he had no idea where it was.

Two weeks went by and Insurance was getting ready to pay out. Neighbors wife told him to look around our house in case UPS had left it here. He told her that no way was it here because it had to be signed for by someone with FFL. She said look anyway.

He came over here and sure enough it was setting between Storm Door and Main Door. 

big rockpile


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've had boxes of BP sitting on my porch that clearly said on the box.. Adultl Signature Required.. Glad they didn't get my signature though.. because then I'd have had to go pick it up.. 

They don't care.. so long as their truck is empty at the end of the day..


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Holy cow! That is a crazy story. I can't believe they screwed that one up. We have it happen all the time around here. One year they dropped off a package that had my Christmas bonus check in it. They left it on my neighbor's deck & it snowed 9" that night. They didn't find the box until the snow melted a week later. Luckily the check wasn't in bad shape. Just needed to dry it out a bit!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Now that I think about this for a second.. I have to wonder.. If an item is insured for $5000 or over when shipped through UPS, they give it the white glove treatment.. . The items are kept locked when transported, and they do require it being signed for.. So that means the driver must have signed himself or something..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

don't get me started , i have been home and get the email that my package was delivered , I look outside the door no package , call fed ex 30 minutes after it was supposed to have been delivered they say well we will put in a request for the driver to come back and tell you were he left it , the driver never even gets back on our street let alone calls or knocks to tell me where he left it , then i have to get the sender to resend the item and file a claim for the package , i would really like to know who keeps getting my stuff , they are getting good stuff , these are the packages we never get about 1 in 10 we get from neighbors who get it delivered to their house a block away , we get packages for them we live in a town built on a grid every streets run east west avenues north south and all numbered 
this isn't rocket science it couldn't get much easier.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This last Winter several times they said they couldn't get to our House. We live 100 foot off a major Highway.

Another place we lived UPS would leave our stuff in a Shed along the road :flame:

big rockpile


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Thirty years ago I had a Winchester O/U with the interchangeable barrels delivered by UPS. They just left it on the front porch in plain sight. I lucked out that time. It was still there when I got home.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Although I have had some problems with UPS most of the screw ups are made by FedUP ex here. Backed into my mail box post one time making it so I had to redo it,Backed into the honey house once but only damaged a little bit of trim (big rock there now).

Left a package here on the porch not ours. I drug it inside they came and gotit 10 days laterand asked why I hadn't delivered it? I didn't get any pay to deliver it.
I had left a recoil with a snow mobile dealer to be fixed and they were to send it to me fed Ex ground COD. I soon got a bill but still no Recoil. took them 6 months to find that recoil starter and I have no Idea where it had been.

UPS just leaves stuff on the porch don't bother to ring any of the bells to let us know either.

I ship USPS all the time, Never had a problem with deliverys in 10 years. I request companiesI order from us USPS to shipproduces I am buying and you would not believe allthe B/S Iget on why I should pay $20.00 for UPS shipping rather than 4.75 for USPS. sorry I'll pay the extra dollar for the probuct and save on the shipping.
Cabelas paid the shipping once because I was refuseing to pay the UPS fee to them. 

 Al


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Never had any trouble with UPS, but FedEx is a mess
A while back, I had some Christmas presents delivered and the tracking on the web said "Left with neighbor"
It was left at a nursing home 35 miles from my house.
Luckily, I know people who work there.
Another time, I had ordered a cut off saw, and FedEx called and said the roads were too muddy and could I meat him at the end of the oil road.
I really wanted my saw, so I agreed
While we were transferring it from his truck to my pickup, the UPS truck came sloshing down the same road FedEx refused to drive on.
I told the guy that's why UPS is the tightest ship in the shipping business.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

We have a friend who is licensed and had ordered a machine gun (USPS). The mail lady knew he worked odd hours and would have trouble getting to the post office to sign for and pick up his package so she (as a favor) signed for it and put it in a sack and hung it on his mailbox. He was out of town for a few days...

Amazingly, it was still there when he got home. Then he had to politely ask the mail lady to please never do that again. She had no clue what was in the box and was mortified when he told her.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

My husband ordered some bagpipes ($1000) and it arrived in a white box...driver tossed it onto our driveway into the snow in a snowstorm. Luckily I went out there to let dogs go potty and found it buried in the snow before my husband came home from work and ran it over.

When we called to complain we were told the driver was afraid to het out of his truck because of our neighbor's dog (who was tied up) barking at him.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 30, 2014)

I work for UPS as a loader. If you people knew what goes on inside the hub, you would be appalled. Boxes get thrown, stepped on, ripped, crammed, etc.
After working there, I buy less stuff online, and go out to the store for things I need.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

That's really sad to think that the American workers have no pride! 

brownegg


----------

